# Placenta Concerns



## Duncy80 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi

At my 20 week scan I was told I had a high anterior placenta. At 22 weeks(last Thursday) I had a bleed and was admitted into hospital. They said that they couldn't tell me exactly why the bleed happened but said it could be a number of things like a placenta bleed and the placenta could have come away from the uterus.  

As they wouldn't do an ultrasound scan to have a look, when they let me go the next day when the bleeding had stopped I booked a private scan with a private clinic.  

The private scan informed me that I had a anterior low placenta. The baby still had a good heartbeat and was moving around.

I am very concerned as I have read that your placenta does not move. It might be stretched up but would not go down.

Can a placenta move down?


I am very confused and worried. I would really appreciate some advice and help as I am going out of my mind with worry. 

Thanks in advance for your help and advice.

Duncy89


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

hi Duncy

No need to worry. 

It can move up but not down. When we report on low placentas in later pregnancy they will say how far away from your cervix it is. However at this stage they wouldn't say that. 

Do you have your report from private scan? Take it with you to next midwufery appointment and ask her to compare the two. 

In the meantime if you have any bleeding get it checked iut at hospital. That advice would be the same wherever your placenta is. If it is low it can move up so please dont worry 
Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Duncy80 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for getting back to me.

The problem is though that my placenta seems to have moved down and not up?
The 20 week scan was high anterior but now at nearly 23 weeks the private scan said anterior low?

I'm really concerned why my placenta has moved down it seems?

I have a copy of the report but appointment isn't until end of the month.

Thanks

Duncy80


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is more likely to be a reporting issue. Ie high for one could be low for othereceb though the measurement is still the same if the makes sense. As I have found various measurements classified as low. 

The literature suggests - 

"Usually the first signs of placenta previa will show up during the routine 20-week ultrasound scan. These initial signs are not necessarily a cause for worry, since the placenta is often lower in the uterus during the early part of a woman’s pregnancy.

The placenta usually corrects itself. In fact, only 10 percent of cases will go on to develop into full placenta previa (RCOG)."

Kaz. Xxx


----------

